# Caboose train !!



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

So is this like those egg liner trains?


















A good look @ all of USA's cabooses !!
Sean


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Winter excursion for the Ladies Auxillary? 

I've got one... caboose that is...


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Sean, 

We used to run a real train with more cabooses than that at the B&O Railroad Museum. The clients enjoyed the novelty, if not the dirty interiors! 

Apparently, a previous Curator decided the collection need a lot of cabeese, and they ended up with 27 ! I think most were sold after/during the roof rebuild.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

You sure you have enough power for all them cabeese?


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Torby on 14 Feb 2010 04:06 PM 
You sure you have enough power for all them cabeese? The plow is up front!
A snow plow exscursion! !


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't they do that up on the lake winepasaukee rr?


----------



## Paradise (Jan 9, 2008)

Posted By Torby on 14 Feb 2010 04:06 PM 
You sure you have enough power for all them cabeese? But what will we do for brakes? 

Andrew


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep sure beets all them egges. Looks just like a nice Sunday train excursion provided during a lack of other revenue. Give the management credit for making a few bucks on the week end. Later RJD


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice, a caboose hop! 

Thanks! Robert


----------



## Chris France (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice, like Pete said, we used to run 1:1 caboose trains at the B&O. Its how I cut my teeth there as an engineer. We would take 5 different cabooses and put them behind our SW-900. Tricky to handle without a lot of slack so it was a great way to learn train handling.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

One can never have too many cabooses.









There must have been a number of "caboose trains" as the various railroads either updated them (when they first moved the crews out of them) or got ready to get rid of them.

That must have been both interesting and sad to see.

Jerry


----------



## fred j (Jan 12, 2011)

Thats a really cool shot. Great Photo.
Fred


----------



## SandyR (Jan 6, 2008)

Mark, I remember seeing a caboose train on the Hobo RR going south from Lincoln NH, headed (I think) for Laconia NH. 
SandyR


----------

